# Does anyone know where to buy Yunnan Baiyao in Canada?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I did a Google search, there are a few online retailers that sell it, Amazon is one. 

You may be able to find it at a health food store or chinese herbal store in your area.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Millie'sMom said:


> As the title says, does anyone know where you can purchase this in Canada? Need it ASAP


I have a small .14oz bottle of this - Please PM me for me to send to you.

I don't know if you found any in Canada, but I would be happy to send my bottle to you.
I know this thread is old....


----------



## Kriko (May 24, 2018)

*Yunnan Baiyao*

Hello I realize the thread is old now but wondering if you had any success finding Yunnan Baiyao here in Canada?
thanks, Chris


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes. I found it in a Chinese Herbal shop in Mississauga Ontario. Very reasonably priced.


----------

